# Itchy skin



## Kirsty R (Jan 8, 2016)

hi
I just thought I'd just post as my 5 year old is complaining of having really itchy skin, I've read that it can be caused by high blood levels. Just wondered if anyone had any experience of this and if I need to information the nurse?


----------



## trophywench (Jan 8, 2016)

So does he have high BG then? - cure that first.

If he doesn't, then it obviously isn't caused by it - he just itches.

I had really itchy skin when I was little - I still do - but I wasn't diabetic when I was his age, so it's nothing to do with it.  My nephew now aged 40 something, always loved his back scratched when he was little too.  I just think, some kids do is what I think!

But otherwise - just have a look eg morning and night, to see if a rash appears!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2016)

I have itchier skin these days even though my BG is under good control, and I have heard it can be associated with diabetes, partly due to drier skin.


----------



## Kirsty R (Jan 9, 2016)

At the moment we are not giving him any correction doses when he has high levels. His levels can range from 2.1 to 18. His treatment at the moment involves only giving him insulin before meal times and only at his last clinic appointment which was on Wednesday did they say that if his levels were 16 or over pre meals the we were to give him half a unit more. We do get high levels when we check him when we go to bed but we've been told not to correct this at the moment, not sure why I still don't understand everything about the different ways of treating. We have been told to look for patterns which we are. The last 18 was two nights ago and just before tea last night he was 17.9 and as it was pre meal we did give half a unit more which helped and it was these last two times that he has said about being itchy hence my question, but I wasn't sure if it was prolonged high readings.
Oh and yes he does like his back rubbed!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 9, 2016)

Righto Kirsty in that case,  it could well be the higher BG that's causing the itch.   So - back to the nurse - you need training to carb count and dose adjust like ASAP please. 

I hadn't realised at all he was spending so much time so high - though in some ways I can see he might not actually be 'typical', because kids are often diagnosed quite soon after starting to display symptoms and often spend quite a long time in comparison to adults in their honeymoon phase, when comparatively teeny doses of injected insulin are sufficient - hence, they treat kids accordingly, ie not aggressively.

PS if he gets over the itching when you sort his BGs, and you find you miss it not him - you'd be welcome at my house to scratch mine any time!


----------



## Kirsty R (Jan 9, 2016)

Ok will do. Today although his readings mostly haven't been in range around 9 - 10, apart from breakfast which was 4.8, he hasn't complained of being itchy. Will see what bedtime has in store!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 9, 2016)

Is he not a little dehydrated ?  Your body is made up a lot of water. Good luck


----------



## Kirsty R (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi no he is drinking plenty, always keep an eye on it. Many thanks


----------

